# Not working at all right with the mozilla browser.....



## kleenex (Mar 11, 2005)

I type anything I want in the Title textbox, but NOTHING in the big gigantic Message Text Box.  Using Mozilla version 1.7

This post is 100% done in IE.


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a know issue that Andy is looking into. The work around right now is to change one of your settings. Here is what you need to do.

Go to the "Quick Links" link at the top of the page and click on "Edit Options" scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the last choice under  Miscellaneous Options (Message Editor Interface). You need to change it from Enhanced Interface to either Standard or Basic.


----------

